
When Will the Planet Be Too Hot for Humans? Much, Much Sooner Than You Imagine - citywide-fondue
http://nymag.com/intelligencer/2017/07/climate-change-earth-too-hot-for-humans.html
======
aeternus
Extreme claims like "That the sea will become a killer is a given." require
extreme evidence yet nothing is cited.

Overly alarmist article from 2017 lacking actual substance.

~~~
aussiecorrector
This seems, at best, a misunderstanding of the statement and at worst
disingenuous. Firstly, if the sea kills one person, it’s a “killer”. But the
article goes on at some length to explain the massive impact changes in the
sea will have on human and fish life.

------
bognition
So what realistically can we do?

~~~
bitxbitxbitcoin
Move to cooler parts of the world.

